# Topwater for Reds?



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ive never gotten to catch redfish on top. When is the best time for this? Ive been told its a blast.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

The next calm day at the crack of dawn on a grass flat near you.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What Tobiwan said. I've had the best luck in Spring and Fall, but early and late work best. Also have had best luck fishing "edges" of islands and shoreline. I think the reds are cruising looking for finger mullet and whatnot. Don't be fooled by a gentle "slurp" either. A big red will often just roll over and suck in a topwater bait.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The ones I have caught on topwater was on silver with black back zara spooks....on a low tide in skinny water....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been having pretty good luck with the black and yellow Heddon mini spook lately at sunrise and sunset.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I also prefer the heddon super spook jr mainly because its easy to get that perfect walk the dog action. Mirrorlure topwaters and skitterwalks work but the action just isn't as pretty in my opinion.

As far as color I like the red head with white body or the chrome and blue. But I don't think color really matters all that much with topwaters. Something about that fish flopping on the surface they just have to eat it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*Reds on top*

If you're landlocked & don't wanna go wading in the morning or whatever, just wait till winter/spring when the bulls are thick in the bay. Go out to Sykes bridge between 10 & midnight & walk up & down the bridge watching the light strip until you spot reds. Rip 3/4 oz. or 1 oz. Badonkadonk topwaters in front of them & it won't be long till you're hooked up with some this size. Good luck man.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Crack of dawn, <5' water depth, smooth, and use a large Academy Sports Pink Lightening (replace hooks w/ stronger) top water or a pink Heddon Super Spook. In recent years, I've taken many Reds on top water and pink has been the best color. I had a pink Skitter Walk get litteraly crushed in BW at the I-10 bridge. The tail treble was gone and the underside treble was up inside the lure in the crack. Try beating a good quality top water lure with a hammer and see how difficult it is to break open. I'm assuming the fish was a Red since I had just released an over slot Red prior to this hit - I had him only about less than 5 seconds but it was the largest top water explosion I have ever experienced.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Tobiwan said:


> The next calm day at the crack of dawn on a grass flat near you.


^This


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

There you have it...many options on those REDS.

Mainly...get out there and fish...NOTHING trumps time on water as the best way to catch fish of any kind.

The more you go...the more you're likely to catch fish.


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Ill be getting out there as soon as I can.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Pssh, that was an alligator! Haha


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That was to Desert Eagle!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

R2P0: I was thinking more along the lines of a Loch Ness relative - a LARGE relative. I would have liked to have seen it. Coulda been a VERY healthy Jack Crevalle...


----------

